

Battlefield robot (also) had security hole - cwan
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2009/12/19/battlefield_robot_had_security_hole/

======
ShabbyDoo
Presuming that there's a post-mortem on this, it would be interesting to read
if ever made public (quite doubtful). How many different processes had to
either not exist or have failed for this to have happened? Surely, the
military would require secured communications for such devices, wouldn't it? I
presume that the manufacturer didn't outright lie to the military about the
lack of encryption and that the military actively participated in the
specification process. This, along with the drone video issue, is really quite
strange.

------
Estragon
I never got a response to this question in the UAV thread, perhaps because it
was so busy, perhaps because no one knows: Is there at least strong
authentication crypto for the control protocols on these devices? They can
carry weapons, after all.

~~~
winthrowe
I can't say I have any firsthand knowledge, but since the control inputs would
be orders of magnitude less data than a video feed, my peace of mind and
sanity has to assume so. I could be wrong, but please don't tell me.

